# Korean Evodia or Evodia daniellii



## dhood (May 26, 2008)

Done a google search out of curiosity of what kind of plant that was, and followed a link to "Daves Garden", led me to a supplier. This is the link.

http://www.soonerplantfarm.com/index.cfm/fuseaction/plants.main/typeID/3/index.htm


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

*http://www.treeshrubseeds.com/catalog.asp?genus=e*

Here are the seeds:
http://www.treeshrubseeds.com/catalog.asp?genus=e


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

*OH!*

And mine is just starting to bloom.


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

*Hmmm?*

"Comments: The pollen from this trees flowers produces superior honey."

Quote from the catalog.


----------



## randydrivesabus (Apr 27, 2006)

there was someone on this board who was selling the seeds last fall. i got some and started them over the winter. because of my neglect i only got 5 trees that grew which i planted out. the tree gets as wide as tall.


----------



## JoeMcc (May 15, 2007)

Mine has yet to bloom. Its about 12' tall now. I know one thing...the foliage stinks like a skunk! 

I should get more started. I had about 12 of them going but the dog decided to chew them up a few years back. Only saved one....

JoeMcc


----------



## Romahawk (Jul 11, 2005)

Anyone have a picture of a new seedling for this tree? I bought some seed from a person on the forums and planted some of them but I don't know what the seedling looks like. I have several different plants coming up in the pots of soil I used and none of them look like any tree leaf I've seen. Should have used potting soil instead of garden soil I think.


----------



## pcelar (Oct 5, 2007)

Thank you all for your contribution. 

I have a question for those who have planted these seeds. When did you plant them? Spring or fall? Indoor or outdoor? What size of pot did you use? Are they easy to grow? Thanks


----------



## randydrivesabus (Apr 27, 2006)




----------



## randydrivesabus (Apr 27, 2006)

i planted this (see picture) late last fall/early winter in a soil block that was mostly peat moss. it sprouted months later. this one was the smallest. the others i planted out already. i transplanted it to this pot a while ago.


----------



## Bucherbees (Aug 14, 2007)

Thanks for the link. However, they are sold out but have a space where one can get notified. I had been looking for a supplier for a long time.
Thanks


----------



## pcelar (Oct 5, 2007)

randydrivesabus said:


> i planted this (see picture) late last fall/early winter in a soil block that was mostly peat moss. it sprouted months later. this one was the smallest. the others i planted out already. i transplanted it to this pot a while ago.


Thanks for this info.


----------



## JoeMcc (May 15, 2007)

If mine blooms I should get some seeds. Im not quite sure how i would collect them but i would certainly try. Im not sure if they drop off the tree and I could put sheets down or what. Anyone know? Like i mentioned...this tree has yet to bloom and is about 5 years old.

JoeMcc


----------



## winevines (Apr 7, 2007)

I bought seeds from someone on this list. see thread

http://www.beesource.com/forums/showthread.php?t=209742&highlight=evodia

I got way too many, and then I was able to get an actual seedling. If he does not have anymore, I would be willing to sell some of mine (mostlsy for postage)


----------



## dcross (Jan 20, 2003)

randydrivesabus said:


>


Thanks Randy, now I know what I've got! I was pretty sure since they were coming up in rows right where I planted them...


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

JoeMcc;33399Im not sure if they drop off the tree and I could put sheets down or what.
JoeMcc[/QUOTE said:


> The seeds hang on a long time and are easy to collect. Black and kind of triangular shaped. I can save some this fall, let me know if you want some.


----------



## summer1052 (Oct 21, 2007)

I bought 4 this spring from www.forestfarm.com . Super nice people to deal with, the plants were packed beautifully and arrived promptly and looking amazingly healthy. They were transplanted into sandy TX soil before a 4 month drought. They have been watered faithfully, and are looking great.

The "catalog" is really a small book. I highly recommend these folks, and suggest a stroll through the web site. If you do a plant search, you can sort the plants by catagory, including -- HONEY PLANTS!! That's a first.

GL
Summer


----------



## pcelar (Oct 5, 2007)

odfrank said:


> The seeds hang on a long time and are easy to collect. Black and kind of triangular shaped. I can save some this fall, let me know if you want some.


If I do not find seeds now please keep me also in mind. Thanks


----------



## LtlWilli (Mar 11, 2008)

I am very interested, and would like to know the approximate size of the seed. I would not want to buy an ounce, to save money, ans end up with only very few seeds--given the germination rate. I paid $5 for 5 jujube seeds this year, and they did nothing at all---never en broke the surface.
Thanks 
Rick~LtlWilli


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

This site offers seed.
http://www.seedman.com/seedexclub.htm

I seem to remember them to be quite large, maybe 1/16"-1/8".


----------



## LtlWilli (Mar 11, 2008)

That's a great site, with very nice prices. Thank you very much for this lead.


----------



## dcross (Jan 20, 2003)

LtlWilli said:


> I am very interested, and would like to know the approximate size of the seed.


They're pretty small, smaller than a radish seed.


----------



## LtlWilli (Mar 11, 2008)

Well, I'll just have to break out my spectacles, then.. With all the vitex, a bunch of those,, and English lavender, I'll have a good continuation of a little for the ladies all summer. They have found something with bright yellow pollen within this week , and are bringing a regular conveyer belt of foragers through the entrance all day...dunno what it is, but those gals know what they doing, so it must be acceptable stuff. I'm not one to spit cliche's out much at all, but I find myself saying "You go, girls" more and more.


----------



## pcelar (Oct 5, 2007)

LtlWilli said:


> That's a great site, with very nice prices. Thank you very much for this lead.


Ditto


----------



## Apache (Jun 8, 2007)

Bump to the top


----------



## JoeMcc (May 15, 2007)

I ordered some seeds.... 

How long until the first blooms...anyone know?

I have one that is about 7 years old... still hasnt bloomed. Maybe its from being transplanted too many times. Last move was 2 years ago though. 

JoeMcc


----------



## LtlWilli (Mar 11, 2008)

I ordered from them last night. I got three others, besides the evodia to try. I am unaware how long it takes to get flowers, but ,to me, it matters not. I have the time to wait and will willingly do so.


----------



## Black Creek (May 19, 2006)

*forestfarm.com*

they list them, but when i clicked on the link it shows none available. How is it that so many people want to buy this tree and no one is selling it? I'm trying to start from from seed(again).


----------



## RonS (Dec 28, 2004)

I purchased the seed from this forum. I received a packet with enough seed to grow a forest (the seeds are tiny). Planted a palm full last fall and darned near every one of them sprouted. I planted them in a long window box and now have to transplant to a permanent location. I don't expect to see full results in my lifetime (I'm old) but the neighborhood bees will enjoy them.


----------



## wolfescrossingfarm (Mar 12, 2009)

*korean evodia bee-bee tree*

i have trees for sale if any one is interested


----------



## Black Creek (May 19, 2006)

how big are they and how much $ ?


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

I have seed available. Still time to stratify and plant.


----------



## sds888 (May 26, 2008)

Seed and seedlings how much $ and do you ship?


----------



## summer1052 (Oct 21, 2007)

Forestfarm nurseries out of Washington State (Maybe Oregon? Brain cramp!) have some, and are super to deal with. The 1 year old trees I planted last year are doing great (except for the one the buck rubbed his antlers on.  ) We are in month 17 of the worst drought in this area since 1905. No signs of bloom, but not unexpected, all in all.

Sum


----------



## JoeMcc (May 15, 2007)

Iv'e got 50 seeds in the starter trays....hoping for germination soon.



JoeMcc


----------



## dcross (Jan 20, 2003)

JoeMcc said:


> Iv'e got 50 seeds in the starter trays....hoping for germination soon.
> 
> 
> 
> JoeMcc


Have they been exposed to cold?


----------



## JoeMcc (May 15, 2007)

dcross said:


> Have they been exposed to cold?


No...but i have a bunch more i can put in the freezer if these dont germinate. How long do you have to freeze them?

JoeMcc


----------



## dcross (Jan 20, 2003)

I just put mine in the garden in fall, had about 40 seedlings the next spring.


http://s193.photobucket.com/albums/...-17-08/?action=view&current=DavidGroup235.jpg


----------

